# Coppa



## Chris1234 (Mar 4, 2019)

I’ve had a 4 lb Coppa curing in my fridge since January 10 using the UMAI bag. Everything I’ve read has said it should reach 35% weight loss within 4-8 weeks. It’s only down to 3 lbs right now and has been the same weight for a few weeks. Is this safe to eat cause I’m starting to run out of patience.


----------



## Chris1234 (Mar 4, 2019)

I should also add that it has had a lot of case hardening too. It’s as hard as a brick right now but softer the closer you get to the middle. Don’t know if that matters. Thanks!


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Mar 4, 2019)

Chris1234 said:


> I should also add that it has had a lot of case hardening too. It’s as hard as a brick right now but softer the closer you get to the middle. Don’t know if that matters. Thanks!



There's the answer as to why it has stopped losing weight.

But to actually answer your question - at 25% weight loss it's going to still have a pretty 'raw' texture - but as long as it hasn't gone bad in the middle due to the extra trapped moisture, it should be safe to eat.

If you want to try and get it back on track to the ideal 35-40% weight loss area - I'd take it out of the Umai, vacuum seal it and throw it back in the fridge for a week or two to help the moisture redistribute itself evenly throughout the muscle (cutting it in half when you do this will help, plus this way you can give the middle a look see/sniff test), then return it to a new Umai to re-start the process of drying out the rest of the way.

Just my $.02, I'm sure others will weigh in here as well.


----------



## Chris1234 (Mar 4, 2019)

Awesome! I appreciate it. I’ll try it out.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2019)

What is your fridge temp...  use an accurate therm on the shelf it was sitting....


----------



## Chris1234 (Mar 4, 2019)

Saline_Smoker said:


> There's the answer as to why it has stopped losing weight.
> 
> But to actually answer your question - at 25% weight loss it's going to still have a pretty 'raw' texture - but as long as it hasn't gone bad in the middle due to the extra trapped moisture, it should be safe to eat.
> 
> ...


Took it out and split it in half. It smells amazing and looks just fine. I went ahead and vac sealed in a normal bag and I’ll wait that out a week or 2 and try it all over again. Thanks again!


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey Chris, I thought I'd check back in and see if you were able to get that coppa back on track. I hope so - it's delicious stuff. Let us know!


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 3, 2019)

probably what happened is that your humidity level inside the fridge was to low from day one... dry air sealed surface to fast and slowed down drying proces from inside out....


----------



## Chris1234 (Apr 3, 2019)

Saline_Smoker said:


> Hey Chris, I thought I'd check back in and see if you were able to get that coppa back on track. I hope so - it's delicious stuff. Let us know!


Kind of...not really! I vacuum sealed again and left it in for a week. It was somewhat softer so I put it in a new umai bag and so far it’s only down another 1/4 pound. I’m about to say screw it and start slicing into it. It’s been since January 10th!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2019)

Vac bag it again and leave it in the refer for a couple weeks to equilibrate the moisture inside to get rid of the case hardening..  Then if you UMAI bag it again, put it in a drawer with a small opening so it doesn't dry out so fast...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Vac bag it again and leave it in the refer for a couple weeks to equilibrate the moisture inside to get rid of the case hardening..  Then if you UMAI bag it again, put it in a drawer with a small opening so it doesn't dry out so fast...


can also wrap in kraft paper to slow the moisture down a little. The paper will keep the air flow off the meat....


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Apr 5, 2019)

Chris1234 said:


> Kind of...not really! I vacuum sealed again and left it in for a week. It was somewhat softer so I put it in a new umai bag and so far it’s only down another 1/4 pound. I’m about to say screw it and start slicing into it. It’s been since January 10th!!!!



Ah dang, sorry to hear. Yeah, these guys have good suggestions, you'll just want to try and fix the 'case hardening' again in another vac bag, or slow down the drying rate with something (extra wrap of paper or in the veggie drawer) best you can to get it to that "perfect" weight loss. Wish you luck!


----------

